# Unterhose m. Sitzpolster?



## manfred01 (28. Mai 2017)

Kann mir mal jemand einen Tipp für eine U-Hose m. Sitzpolster geben? Ich habe hier zwei von Gonso, die ich immer unter den Shorts trage, aber da rutschen die Beine hoch und sie hat scheuernde Nähte. Wichtig wäre ein gutes langstreckentaugliches Polster.


----------



## 8fach (29. Mai 2017)

So was ist immer total individuell. Einfach mal einen anderen Hersteller probieren. Ich komme mit div. chinesischen Anbietern bei Amazon ganz gut klar (bis ca. 15 EUR), aber auch mit den Innenhosen, die den Shorts von O'Neal u.a. beigefügt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## systemgewicht (29. Mai 2017)

Ich hab im März eine von Craft gekauft, die finde ich super angenehm.


----------



## Milan0 (29. Mai 2017)

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B014258IJS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Ich bin von dieser wirklich begeistert, aber wie mein Vorgänger schon schrieb, das ist wohl sehr individuell. Die von Dynamics, Stadler Hausmarke, passen mir überhaupt nicht. Da bekomme ich, normalerweise M, meine Beine nicht durch eine L Innenhose. Die Hose selbst passt aber in M perfekt ...


----------



## Snowcrash (29. Mai 2017)

Gerade für gepolsterte Unterwäsche ist Decathlon absolut unschlagbar. Die 900er Unterhosen für 30€ haben absolute Top-Polster und können locker mit den 2-3 Mal so teuren Markenhosen mithalten. Die 500er für 15€ sind immer noch sehr gut und die Boxershorts sind mit 10€ nur minimal teurer als der Aldi/Lidl-Kram, aber deutlich besser.

https://www.decathlon.de/kurze-radhose-mtb-undershort-900-herren-schwarz--id_8354334.html?

https://www.decathlon.de/undershort-500-herren-schwarz-id_8381941.html

https://www.decathlon.de/fahrradunterwasche-boxershorts-herren-schwarz-id_8048808.html?


----------



## manfred01 (29. Mai 2017)

Ok danke für die Empfehlungen. Das ist halt die Krux bei den Klamotten, dass man soviel ausprobieren muss, bis was Passendes gefunden ist.


----------



## _Olli (29. Mai 2017)

ich hab die drunter https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...gc[1687]=1689;pgc[1686]=1691;pgc[104][1696]=1
und fahr damit 4-5st. da rutsch absolut nichts und auch die nähte scheuern nicht


----------

